# Canning Baby Food



## Nowell3 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is the best way to can home-made baby foods?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We make large batches and store when in ice cube trays. Works out great!


----------



## RUDy (Oct 27, 2008)

What do you put over the top of your ice cube trays? And where do you store them? How long are they good for?


----------

